# Region K Deer in Wyoming Question



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I have hunted this Region last year on the Hunter Management areas but was wondering if anyone had ever hunted over on Black Mountain in the Twin Buttes or Devils Playground wilderness area. I have horses but did'nt know if there were many deer in the area. I plan on scouting over that way just thought I would ask before doing so.

Thanks


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Just thought I would bring this back up to see if I could get a response.

Thanks


----------



## situkslammer (Oct 11, 2007)

I have been all over that area and back on Black Mtn having grown up there. Very few deer and hard to find. I would not gt too excited about that area.


----------

